# Dog-Friendly Beaches in Maine



## saileeny (May 13, 2008)

Hi!
I know there are a few fellow Mainers out there who can probably help me out. 
I've been having trouble finding dog-friendly beaches. All of the state parks don't allow dogs on the beaches so thoes are out. I did find a beach near Popham called Head Beach that said it allows leashed dogs ( this was according to the signs at the beach, when we got home I checked out their website and it said no dogs on the beach...whatever..)
I live in Lewiston (central southern), have you guys found any good dog friendly beaches that are also good for swimming and playing in the sand? We're used to driving about an hour to the ocean but anything more than that would be too far.

Thanks!
~Aileen


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up for people from Maine


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

http://www.downeastdognews.com/guide/

Have you picked up this little booklet?
It is nice, but hard to tell (sometimes) where there is water access available...
But it does lit all the trails...

Swanlake State park does have an area for dogs to swim...but it isnt on the beach..it is rocky and somewhat hard to navigate....

Another message board I belong to was just discuissing water access in the Portland area...I think I have erased most of the messages...let me poke around an see if I dumped them...


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

they are posted on the happytailstraining yahoo group...

The one that stuck out was Hinkley Park in So. Portland 40 wooded acres, unfenced, two ponds. Dogs must be under voice control.

Sorry that I dont know the distance from Lewiston to So. Portland...maybe this is too far??


----------



## saileeny (May 13, 2008)

Wow thanks so much! I will definatly check all of those out. So Portland is only a 30 min. drive so that would be great.

Thanks again!
~Aileen


----------



## EddieME (Nov 25, 2007)

scarborough beaches have dog hours, before 9am and on leash after 5pm. old orchard beach dog hours are before 10am and after 5pm. 

both towns have wonderful beaches for your dog to romp and swim.

hope this helps

sorry, my shift key isn't working so i can't capitalize anything.....i feel like e e cummings....


----------



## EddieME (Nov 25, 2007)

LibertyME said:


> they are posted on the happytailstraining yahoo group...
> 
> The one that stuck out was Hinkley Park in So. Portland 40 wooded acres, unfenced, two ponds. Dogs must be under voice control.
> 
> Sorry that I dont know the distance from Lewiston to So. Portland...maybe this is too far??


eddie and i go to hinkley on weds when i have to be in so portland, it is very popular and also a great swimming spot.


----------



## lammer29 (Feb 21, 2008)

We go camping in Scarborough and as noted in a previous post you can bring the dogs after 5. But we found a beach further south that allowed dogs underleash all day. We'd kind of tie a long rope ir leach so she really had freedom but technically was under leash, she is so good she'd never stray away or not come.I am trying to remember the name. There was a nunnery on the corner of the road to get to the beach and a public parking area right across on the main drag.It was the main street coming out of Old Orchard. Just keep following for several miles. I am at a loss for the name. They have lifeguards on the beach,too.We would set up a little hut tent for Maisie to shade the sun and she'd dig all day and play in the water fetching the ball. Ferry Beach seems to come to me, but Iwill investigate further.They are some of my fondest vacation memories! I will try my best to search for the beach name, I will recognize it when I see it! Stay tuned!
Update: It is Ferry Beach and it is in Saco.Not tooo far I think from Lewiston?


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

saileeny said:


> Hi!
> I know there are a few fellow Mainers out there who can probably help me out.
> I've been having trouble finding dog-friendly beaches. All of the state parks don't allow dogs on the beaches so thoes are out. I did find a beach near Popham called Head Beach that said it allows leashed dogs ( this was according to the signs at the beach, when we got home I checked out their website and it said no dogs on the beach...whatever..)
> I live in Lewiston (central southern), have you guys found any good dog friendly beaches that are also good for swimming and playing in the sand? We're used to driving about an hour to the ocean but anything more than that would be too far.
> ...


Beaver Park, in Lisbon. just over the Lewiston line, is great hiking& swimming. The live-in ranger has two dogs, and she hates enforcing the dog rules but she will when it is very crowded. It is off Cotton Road, out in the Apple Valley Golf Course general direction. In almost any season but summer, the rules slide and the dogs can swim from the pond beaches. Behind Central Maine Community College, a hiking trail runs from their challenge ropes course all the way around Lake Auburn with lots of great swimming. Summer is tough in central Maine. At Range Pond, it is easy to park far to the right, and the dogs can swmi, from the hiking trails in many good spots. Ferry Beach, on Prout's Neck(Scarborough), is very off leash dog friendly until 9 am. Willard Beach in Cape Elizabeth is like the Real World for dogs- there are about 30-50 dogs on the beach before 9am every days.After September 15th, the dogs can be free at all times. In freeport, instead of gping to Wolf Neck State park where the rangers are sooooo strict about leashes, Wolf Neck Farm has a lovely swimming spot just down a short trail from where people camp out. It is all so easy in the fall and spring, but summer tourist time stinks for dogs!


----------



## EddieME (Nov 25, 2007)

Yup - there are two Ferry beaches, the one lammer29 mentioned in Saco and the one Ljilly28 mentioned in Scarborough. 

I think you would find Scarborough, OOB and Saco all wonderful destinations for swimming and playing in the sand. 

Scarborough and OOB the dog hours are seasonal, they end Labor Day - after which dogs are free to go on anytime.

PS - here's a quote from the City of Saco site: 
DOGS are ALLOWED on Saco municipal beaches at any time with leash and clean-up. Within Ferry Beach State Park, dogs are NOT ALLOWED on the beach proper, but are allowed in the park interior with leash and clean-up.


----------



## EddieME (Nov 25, 2007)

OK - here we go:


Southern Maine Coast
Biddeford, Kennebunkport, Kittery, Ogunquit, Old Orchard Beach, Saco, Wells, York

*Biddeford Beaches*

o Biddeford Pool - Satellite View and Map - Biddeford Pool has a two-mile sandy beach with lifeguards and bird watching. Visible towards center of Hills Beach map. Get stickers for parking at Biddeford city hall. 

o Fortunes Rocks Beach - Almost 4,000 yard sandy beach, visible towards bottom of Hills Beach map. Small sandy beach with lifeguards.

o Hills Beach - Small 500 yard beach for swimming and bird watching. Very little parking available.

DOGS are allowed on Biddeford area beaches BEFORE 9 A.M. and AFTER 8 P.M. For more details call Biddeford Parks & Recreation at (207) 283-0841. 

*Saco Beaches*

o Bayview Beach - Off Seaside Avenue. Public beach maintained by City of Saco. Lifeguard in season. Restrooms and public parking.

o Camp Ellis Beach

o Diamond Riverside Boat Ramp - Not a beach, but a 6 acre park with public boat ramp, picnic tables, charcoal grills and play structure. 

o Ferry Beach State Park - Miles of white sandy beaches between the Saco River and Pine Point. Changing room, picnic area, nature trails and guided nature programs available.

o Kinney Shores Beach - Off Seaside Avenue. Public beach maintained by City of Saco. Lifeguard in season. No restrooms.

DOGS are ALLOWED on Saco municipal beaches at any time with leash and clean-up. Within Ferry Beach State Park, dogs are NOT ALLOWED on the beach proper, but are allowed in the park interior with leash and clean-up.

*Kennebunk Beaches*

The Kennebunk beach area is comprised of three sections: Gooch's Beach, Middle Beach and Mother's Beach. There is also a separate, private beach called Parson's Beach.

o Gooch's Beach - Fine, sandy beach with gentle surf.

o Middle Beach - Rocky beach with some sandy patches.

o Mother's Beach - Sandy beach and playground. Favored for small children.

o Parson's Beach - Remote, serene (and private) beach. Reach it via Drakes Island Beach at low tide. Be sure to leave before tide comes in. . As a private beach, Kennebunk Town rules (see below) do not apply.

DOGS are allowed on Kennebunk beaches BEFORE 9 A.M. and AFTER 5 P.M. This restriction applies between June 15 until the day after Labor Day. At other times of the year, there are no restrictions other than leash and clean-up. For more info call the Kennebunk Town Office at (207) 985-2102 and select ext. 1306 for the Kennebunk Town Clerk.

*Kennebunkport Beaches*

The only two public beaches in Kennebunkport are Goose Rocks Beach and Colony Beach (which is very tiny).

o Goose Rocks Beach - No lifeguards or facilities. Unspoiled, un-commercialized beach.

o Colony Beach- Very small beach. Also known as Arundel Beach.

DOGS are allowed on Kennebunkport beaches BEFORE 8 A.M. and AFTER 6 P.M. This restriction applies between June 15 and September 15. At other times of the year, only leash and clean-up rules apply. For more info call the Kennebunkport Town Office at (207) 967-4243.

*Ogunquit Beaches*

o Ogunquit Beach - Beautiful white sandy beach. Lifeguard and restrooms.

o Foot Bridge Beach - Part of Ogunquit Beach. Reached by footbridge over Ogunquit River.

o Moody Beach

NO DOGS ALLOWED on Ogunquit Beaches from April 1 to October 1. For more info call the Ogunquit Chamber at (207) 646-2939.

*Old Orchard Beach*

o Old Orchard Beach - Satellite View and Map - As evident from the satellite view, Old Orchard Beach is long. 7 miles long. A great source for information about the area is the Old Orchard Beach Chamber of Commerce. 

DOGS are allowed on Old Orchard Beach BEFORE 10 A.M. and AFTER 5 P.M. For more details call the OOB Chamber at (207) 934-2500. 

*Wells Beaches*

o Wells Beach - Seven mile long sandy beach. Surfing areas. Free parking available. See a collection of photos with beach sounds.

o Drake's Island Beach

DOGS are allowed on Wells beaches from April 1 to June 15 when on a leash. From June 16 to September 15, dogs are only allowed BEFORE 8 a.m. and AFTER 6 p.m. For more info call the Wells Town Clerk at (207) 646-2882.

*South Berwick Beaches*

o Vaughan Woods State Park

*York Beaches*

o Cape Neddick Beach aka Passaconaway Beach - Small beach with no facilities and limited parking. Tidal pools and sandbar exposed at low tide.

o Harbor Beach aka York Harbor Beach - Off Route 1A. Sheltered, sandy beach against a rocky shoreline. Shops and food nearby. Some parking available.

o Long Sands Beach - Off Route 1A. Family beach. Bathhouse, raft and umbrella rentals. Surfing areas. Shops and food within walking distance. Parking available.

o Short Sands Beach - Off Route 1A. Family beach. Bathhouse, playground, summer evening concerts, shops and food nearby. Metered parking available.

o Wiggley Bridge / Steadman Woods Beach - At the very York end of Route 103. There is a very small beach that people use for swimming. 

DOGS are allowed to run without a leash on York beaches from Sunrise to 8 a.m. so long as owner is present with leash at hand. NO DOGS ALLOWED from 8 a.m. to 6 p.m. DOGS ON LEASHES are allowed from 6 p.m. to Sunrise. These rules apply between May 20 and September 20. At other times of year, dogs are allowed on beach so long as owner is present with a leash at hand. Clean-up rules always apply. For more info call the Town of York at (207) 363-1000.

*Kittery Beaches*

o Crescent Beach - Small 600 yard beach.

o Fort Foster Park - Beaches, trails and picnic area.

o Seapoint Beach - Small 500 yard sandy beach near Kittery Point.

DOGS are allowed on Kittery beaches BEFORE 10 a.m. and AFTER 5 p.m. This restriction applies from June 15 to September 10. Leash and clean-up rules always apply. For more info call the Kittery Town Clerk at (207) 439-0452.


----------



## fiestyredheadntx (Mar 27, 2008)

Check out dogfriendly.com it has that kind of stuff listed for U.S. and Canada by cities. Pretty cool! 



saileeny said:


> Hi!
> I know there are a few fellow Mainers out there who can probably help me out.
> I've been having trouble finding dog-friendly beaches. All of the state parks don't allow dogs on the beaches so thoes are out. I did find a beach near Popham called Head Beach that said it allows leashed dogs ( this was according to the signs at the beach, when we got home I checked out their website and it said no dogs on the beach...whatever..)
> I live in Lewiston (central southern), have you guys found any good dog friendly beaches that are also good for swimming and playing in the sand? We're used to driving about an hour to the ocean but anything more than that would be too far.
> ...


----------



## Gussie (Feb 15, 2008)

I will agree with Ferry Beach (Scarborogh/So.Ptld)- GREAT beach off leash. I have very fond memories of my late Setter running the full length of the beach scaring up every bird. She even ran through the Mass Audubon Society early morning bird watching field trip - there was nothing left for them to look at!
If there are golfers on Prouts Neck next to the beach - watch your dog if they like golf balls.
Near L/A...In Brunswick I recall a beach on something called Morse Mountain Reserve - Not sure how I got in - but it was a great very private beach.
It was along time ago - but I am sure I ran the dog off leash in the Rockland area beaches (mostly rocky).

Good luck.


----------



## saileeny (May 13, 2008)

Wow! Thanks to everyone, especially EddieME. I had no idea there are so many Mainers on the forum! 
~Aileen


----------

